# Thoughts on cast iron roasting..



## crispy

Has anyone had anyone experience, or stumbled across findings for the use of a cast iron pot / pan as a coffee roaster for home?

As much as I love the look of the Behmor, I just can't stretch to it but I am itching to get my roasting on...

There are a few guides out there, some videos also but this doesn't always tell the full picture... my curiosity is how to cool the beans post-roast and rate of cooling...

Chris =)


----------



## Monkey_Devil

Considered heat gun roasting? My parents picked up some cheap nasty machine for nine, which is effectively a heat gun and a rotating drum. Some german thing. Anyway, it roasts the beans....

However, I haven't roasted a useable batch yet haha. I keep stopping it too early I think, because I don't know the difference in sound between first and second crack. Need decent soundbites!

For cooling though, I've tossed the beans between collinders which also removes the husk. Once mostly chopped I just laid them across a tray. All I need to do now is actually roast some properly ha!


----------



## crispy

I suppose the only way is give it a go, balls it up... or give it a go, make wonderful coffee...

I am expecting the first option...

have a browse at some videos on youtube and here... http://www.angelfire.com/pro2/panroastingcoffee/howtopanroastcoffee2.html..


----------



## CoffeeMagic

If you have access to a 2nd hand bread maker and heat gun, then you are most of the way to your first experimental roaster. There are people who still use a wok on the stove, but couldn't vouch for the quality or taste. With regard to cooling you can use a desk fan and colander.


----------



## MikeHag

Going to give this a try today with some beans I brought back from Bali.... typica I think. Any tips?


----------



## CoffeeMagic

Agitate them more than once, as it will stop scortching and even out the roast. If you have a dust-buster use it to extract the chaff (without losing beans







). Good luck and don't forget to show us the results.


----------



## MikeHag

Here you go... I've put the video up on my blog. Haven't tasted them yet. I actually think I may have bottled it and roasted them a little too light. We shall see. How long should I wait before using them for brewed coffee?

http://haggieslab.blogspot.com/2011/09/home-roasted-coffee-my-first-attempt.html

Feedback welcome!


----------



## crispy

I have read a couple of guides saying a couple of days for brewed coffee and around five days for espresso...

I remember you asked for the website guide I followed...

http://www.angelfire.com/pro2/panroastingcoffee/howtopanroastcoffee2.html

hope this helps... also, check this out for roast colour http://www.sweetmarias.com/roasting-VisualGuideV2.php

pot wise, something similar to http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Linea+Black+20cm+round+cast+iron+casserole/132866564,default,pd.html it was half price a couple of weeks ago, picked an almost identical one up at TK Maxx for £25... thermometer off of amazon for £3...

don't forget to keep the beans in an airtight container and in the dark if possible... I left the lid off of a tupperwear box for half the day to airate them then put the lid on overnight and moved them to a stainless container to use tomorrow... they are smelling good, excited I am... going to try them in the Chemex...

Roasting time wise,looked like a long time... did you heat the pan before putting the beans in?

First crack is described as an obvious popping whereas second crack is described as more of a fizzing... going to turn the heat down next time after hitting first crack to slow the onset of second crack following coffemagic's advice (must thank him for that)...

Lastly, on most of the stuff I read it is suggested to keep the beans in constant motion to prevent them from scorching... a whisk is good for this as the beans can move between the holes, ended up using a wooden spoon to not scratch the pot I have....

Edited to add...

Lovely cat, like the blog video post too... will try to get some of my next take done as pictures or video to compare... going to do the chaff part outside as you did...


----------



## CoffeeMagic

I suppose finger over the mic was better than finger over the lens







. I agree with the comment above from crispy to heat the pan up beforehand, as the initial mass of beans will drop the temp considerably. Try putting the lid on during the first part to build up the heat, as the beans are endothermic but keep agitating (skake the pot). At 1st crack they become exothermic, briefly, so you can turn down the heat a little. You'll always get a few early poppers







. Development of the bean after 1st crack will probably take around 3min and depending on your tastes and the bean decide when to kill the roast - cooling straight away (don't put lid back on







). You can see the kind of uneven roast that can result using this method, though it is just down to agitation.

It is probably a great way to learn about heat input and it may explain things better if you look up 'roasting s curve'. Let us know how they tasted.


----------



## MikeHag

Thanks for the feedback









I didn't preheat the pan, just whacked the beans in there. Given that it says take no less than 9 minutes to heat the empty pan to 200F I'm not sure why you shouldn't just have the beans in there (as I did) whilst it's heating up - but I'll try that anyway.

Thanks for the advice regarding the S curve. I think it's perhaps time to start doing some proper reading into roasting since I might not be able to hold out much longer before getting a behmor









(Actually I know of a used Sivetz fluid bed roaster (17kg I think) up for sale near me which may be great for the cafe's basement - I feel it's way too soon for me, but it'd also be a shame to miss a potential bargain if I could learn to roast on the job)


----------



## CoffeeMagic

MikeHag said:


> (Actually I know of a used Sivetz fluid bed roaster (17kg I think) up for sale near me which may be great for the cafe's basement - I feel it's way too soon for me, but it'd also be a shame to miss a potential bargain if I could learn to roast on the job)


Wouldn't be surprised if that is pricey. 17Kg sounds a bit big for a cafe, unless looking to retail beans or supply other cafes.


----------



## MikeHag

Yes, that would be the plan Ron, starting off just roasting for ourselves, then selling retail to in-store customers, then online, then in due course wholesale.

It's certainly bigger than we were thinking though, so that makes the price even more important. Also important is the option of roasting in smaller batches than the full capacity. And a need a larger roasting area. And the question of air versus drum... I've read that air roasting makes a bright bean that is good for brewed coffee, whereas drum roasting makes a more bold coffee that is good for espresso.

Ideally I'd spend months researching and answering all these questions and more before making a buying decision, but as an opportunity has presented itself then I think I at least need to get into top gear and evaluate it...

Damn - I wish I knew more about roasting!


----------



## CoffeeMagic

Keep stirring the pot









I'm definately warming to Fluid Bed roasting. At the moment my Solar gives me a bit of both.


----------



## MikeHag

On the spur of the moment I decided to give the pan roasing another try. I pre-heated the pan to 200F using a probe thermometer to check, and stirred with a wooden spoon right through the process. This time first crack was very clear... a few early birds at around 4:50 and then at 6-7 mins it was full on for a while. I ended the roast at 9 mins-ish because (a) I believed I was starting to hear second crack (muted crackles), and (b) despite my stirring the roast was uneven and a few of the beans were beginning to approach my darkness limit.

I've pulled out any significantly under/over roasted beans and I've bagged them in a recycled HasBean resealable bag that I washed out yesterday and left to dry thoroughly so there's no residual odour from the bag's original contents. Think I'll give them a week.


----------



## truecksuk

When I first started roasting, I used a NORMAL pan. The pan I felt took too long, AND was too tricky with burning beans! (but that might be because I was relatively new). Several weeks ago, I paid the British Heart Foundation (love it there) and they had a air popper for 10 quid. I've never looked back since! The only problem is the inability to roast large batches. But that's a relatively low con.

I'd love to give the cast-iron pan a try - Its obviously different from a normal pan

Kas


----------



## crispy

I did undertake another roast using the same beans.... had better results but still not entirely happy with how uneven the roast was... I followed CoffeeMagic's advice on turning down the heat when first crack begins to try and allow the beans to develop into second crack but then it seemed like it took forever and I wasn't entirely sure I hit second crack with a substantial proportion of the beans... after all the reading I have undertaken I still have the fear of setting everything alight...

I have decided to start a Behmor / Gene Cafe fund and will treat myself in the new year... I am a stickler for getting things right and if I know there is something that will significantly improve roasting then I am happy to invest...

Maybe I should try roasting as few a beans as can cover the pot base, this way no layering will take place causing the upper beans to not be heated to the same extent...


----------



## CoffeeMagic

crispy said:


> I did undertake another roast using the same beans.... had better results but still not entirely happy with how uneven the roast was... I followed CoffeeMagic's advice on turning down the heat when first crack begins to try and allow the beans to develop into second crack but then it seemed like it took forever and I wasn't entirely sure I hit second crack with a substantial proportion of the beans... after all the reading I have undertaken I still have the fear of setting everything alight...
> 
> I have decided to start a Behmor / Gene Cafe fund and will treat myself in the new year... I am a stickler for getting things right and if I know there is something that will significantly improve roasting then I am happy to invest...
> 
> Maybe I should try roasting as few a beans as can cover the pot base, this way no layering will take place causing the upper beans to not be heated to the same extent...


If you are using a temp guage, just remember to keep a +ve gradient, even when you turn the heat down (a touch as it is only compensating for the beans being exothermic). Bean development, after 1st crack, is best done over the following 3min or so (where controlling the heat input is trickier







). In a pot, I would say you are bound to get a few hotspots and uneven roasting.

Put the roaster on the Christmas list. It is a good investment, and I worked out that my Gene could pay for itself within 9 months (if you regularly buy ready-made coffee). Don't want to influence you in any way, though







.


----------

